# a short-lived relationship



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2015)

I thought this was best to post here.  I saw one of my photos go by at the top of our SF screen and remembered Matt, a little fella I foster-homed for a time.  I wanted him soooooo much, it still breaks my heart.  I haven't talked about it before because I beat myself up so bad, but I also know the family that got him, and they were wonderful.

Never met a little fella like him though.  I just didn't have the ways and means to take on all the responsibility of a dog.  I was afraid I wouldn't be able to provide if he needed medical attention etc.  Anyway, when I get settled, I plan to have a pet again, but only if I have the money to do so, provide for them.

This is Bambi (my landlords Mini Pin) and Matt on the right, a Pom mix.  I sure miss him still.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2015)

Denise, so sorry you couldn't keep your dog! Love the photos of these two. I do hope that soon you'll be able to have another doggie! :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2015)

I do want one, but sometimes I think I would spend more time with people if I didn't have a pet.  That probably sounds weird, but I had my other, little dog for 15 years and she was like a child to me I guess.  I have big plans of being around people more when I get moved, but who knows, I may end up spending just as much time alone.  If that is how it is, I will have a dog because then he/she will be with me 24/7, take them kayaking, for rides.  I just won't have a pet if I think I will be gone a lot.  I was working full-time the whole time I had toney and I hated leaving her alone so much.  I had things set up well for her of course but still.  Maybe a kitty is ok, but I favor dogs so much  It'll all turn out, thanks for your sweet note Rose denise


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 16, 2015)

Pets are wonderful to have,Denise,but I really commend you for not takng one on if you fear not being able to afford it if it got sick. Not that all of us could afford an astronomical vet bill if it should come about (and believe me-sometimes they do!) But even a simple illness that they need as little as one vet visit for can easily run $300.00+. It`s definitely something to think about.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2015)

When I was real young, those thoughts/responsibilities never entered my mind.  I learned though, it's more about can I provide for this baby instead of "oh, it will help me so much to have a pet".  You are right about the costs.  I think if I do try and check it all out, the possibility of having another dog, I want to first look into their health insurance they have now hugs, denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't beat yourself up Denise, you did the right thing and your dog is in a loving home.  I also commend you for thinking of the pet if you're out and about a lot, too many folks neglect and ignore their pets, because they're out doing people things.  We always spent as much time with our pets as we could, and we take them with us when we go on camping trips, etc. 

So kind of you to give foster care, like you I'd have trouble giving them up once we bonded and attached to each other.  My neighbor passed away, and we took in his little dog until the family decided what to do with her.  After a couple of weeks, when his son came to pick her up because the grandmother wanted her, we were sad to see her go.  She was a sweetie, and although we didn't want another dog, had two already, we probably would have kept her for good.  Here she was looking out our front window with my dog, she's the little one on the left.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't remember seeing this reply Seabreeze, but yeah, animals just have a place in my heart, even if it means letting them go on to have a better "forever" home then I can provide.  When I get to Lakeport, and am around there awhile, I'll know better whether or not it will be a good idea for me to start looking around for a dog.  I do like kitties, but dogs are really the animal love of my life

I better that little fella/girl was good for your older dog  They say if you have an older dog, having a younger one around is really good for them.  I don't know, but it kind of makes sense.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2015)

Who knows Denise, you might meet a fella who already has a four-legged furkid, in that case it would be fate!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Who knows Denise, you might meet a fella who already has a four-legged furkid, in that case it would be fate!



Yes, and he could babysit, never thought of that


----------



## Petula (Feb 23, 2015)

I know what you mean, Denise, about figuring if you can care for a dog.  My old dog is my constant companion, but he is growling at everyone now, and the cat he just attacked tonite.  I am going to have to take him to the vet and see what is wrong. Just in the last few months his whole behavior has changed. That is so hard, as it is just me and him now, and not many people to talk to during the lonely nights.  I try to take him with me when I go out, but he cries in the car, almost constantly.  I think he just wants to be home. We found him when he was very young, starving, under a bridge, and we adopted him. He has been a wonderful dog, friendly to everyone, but now he needs help, I think, so I am taking him to the vet, and dreading the cost.  Not sure if I can swing it, but have to try.  I can maybe make payments, as I know the dentist has that program, so I would think they had that for dogs.  My husband of 42 years died not too long ago, so it has been so difficult for everyone around here, including my poor old dog, Alvin. He is an Australian Cattle Dog.  i do walk him 2 times every day, as far as we can go. I kind of understnad what you are going through, Denise, as my dogs were my companions ever since I was very young. My parents were always off working or getting drunk. 
Petula


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Petula,

Thanks for sharing that with me.  You do understand, and I understand what you are going through.  I don't know about the loss of a husband, or someone very close.  I can't imagine that, but I had a little dog named Toney.  She acted a lot like Alvin is acting.  She was 15 and she would cry in the night so I new she was in pain.  I had little money and none of the vets in the area (small area of Texas) had any, special program.  It was the hardest when the vet said all he could do for me was put her down since I couldn't pay him 80 dollars.  Anyway, it's part of why I let Cooper go, the little dog in the photo.  I felt so guilty for not having what it took to maybe save her.

You write me anytime, pm's too if you like.  I'll stick with you Petula, animals are like children to me.  There's lots of good people on this forum that also understand.  Just keep talking, I think it really does help, denise


----------



## Petula (Feb 25, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Hi Petula,
> 
> Thanks for sharing that with me.  You do understand, and I understand what you are going through.  I don't know about the loss of a husband, or someone very close.  I can't imagine that, but I had a little dog named Toney.  She acted a lot like Alvin is acting.  She was 15 and she would cry in the night so I new she was in pain.  I had little money and none of the vets in the area (small area of Texas) had any, special program.  It was the hardest when the vet said all he could do for me was put her down since I couldn't pay him 80 dollars.  Anyway, it's part of why I let Cooper go, the little dog in the photo.  I felt so guilty for not having what it took to maybe save her.
> 
> You write me anytime, pm's too if you like.  I'll stick with you Petula, animals are like children to me.  There's lots of good people on this forum that also understand.  Just keep talking, I think it really does help, denise



Hi Denise,
Thank you so much!  I agree, our animals are powerless, and we are their voice, and they count on us. Many times, when I have been so low, that I felt I could not go on, the only thing that stopped me, was knowing that my animals would have noone to take care of them.  I think letting your little dog, Cooper, go, was a very kind thing, but so difficult to do, and very selfless, thinking of her, and what would be best for her, even though it practically broke your heart to give her up. I am that way with Alvin, so I know I will do whatever I can to help him, and also do what I have to do so that he does not suffer, though it will probably be like going thru H for me. 
Petula


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry you are having all this to go through.  You are talking about it though, and somehow that does help, maybe just to know others do understand.  I'll be around, so again, just write me anytime Petula, Denise

PS  Sometimes I feel so bad for folks, and want so much to help in some way, but don't know how.  So just know I'm here thinking of you and Alvin.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2015)

Isn't it funny how dogs know when you aren't feeling well? After my wife got home from a chemo treatment, she would feel terrible. Our Shih Tzu, Sassy, somehow knew that my wife needed extra attention. Sassy would get on the couch and lay in my wife's lap and stay there until my wife moved. She really knew that something was wrong.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

Seems like folks are realizing, more, and more, how therapeutic animals are for those suffering illness, or just alone-ness, depression.  I think it's also helping to open up more homes for animals.


----------



## Petula (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for listening, and I agree, Denise, that animals help us get over lots of our problems of one kind or another.

Pappy, you have a wonderful dog!  
Petula


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Petula,

I have been thinking all day about calling around for prices on health insurance for pets.  I know this won't help you now, but if I can find some info on reasonable insurance, it might help you and I with our next pet.  And we "maybe" should have another pet Petula.  I know there is another pet out there that needs people like us.  I also know it's not time for you to think of another.  But lets stay in touch ok?  I don't want you to be alone through this, and I know Alfie is with you (I think you call him that for short).  But my heart is with you both right now.

I am very good at research, finding out things that can help us in our elder years.  Including finding pets which you and I know are so therapeutic, and wonderful company for us.  Just stick with us here at senior forums.  You are not alone, no matter how much you feel that way, there are others out here that are with you. denise


----------



## Petula (Feb 26, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Hi Petula,
> 
> I have been thinking all day about calling around for prices on health insurance for pets.  I know this won't help you now, but if I can find some info on reasonable insurance, it might help you and I with our next pet.  And we "maybe" should have another pet Petula.  I know there is another pet out there that needs people like us.  I also know it's not time for you to think of another.  But lets stay in touch ok?  I don't want you to be alone through this, and I know Alfie is with you (I think you call him that for short).  But my heart is with you both right now.
> 
> I am very good at research, finding out things that can help us in our elder years.  Including finding pets which you and I know are so therapeutic, and wonderful company for us.  Just stick with us here at senior forums.  You are not alone, no matter how much you feel that way, there are others out here that are with you. denise



That is a good idea, Denise.  This is funny, I actually don't call him Alfie, but the reason i call him Alvin, is that old song about the 3 chipmunks, and the one named Alvin is always in trouble, sortof, and my Alvin is always in trouble , also, getting into stuff, he is noot supposed etc;, so that is why i call him Alvin, he is such a character!  I will look into it here where I am, as vet prices just keep going up.  If we have health insurance for ourselves, why not have it for our animal companions? Thanks!  and take care,
Petula


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

I haven't looked yet Petula, but I will today, just to get ball-park figures, and what all it may cover for our pets.

I loved the Chipmunks, used to hear those records when I was little  I think Alvin is a cute name.  My, little step-son had a kitty he named Wayne, it was so funny, Wayne the cat, LOL!  I'm glad you like the idea on the insurance, and let me know if you find something.  Also, there could be something for pre-existing, who knows, something could help you with Alvin now!! hugs, denise


----------

